# Fast&Strong stirling engine plans



## larsinist (Jan 14, 2015)

Hei

I have build several stirling engines,and i want some plans for a fast and strong stirling engine, that i can build on my lathe, i am experienced with them stirling engines, but i can make a fast and strong engine,my last engines i only have build with plans in my head, so if someone please can give me som plans, it would been great

Lars Ingebrigtsen


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 15, 2015)

Lars,

I would suggest you go to this website, choose whichever Stirling engine you want to build, go to #5 Drawing Plans at the left hand side, then send Jan a nice email and he will email the plans back to you.

http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_overzicht_stirlingmodellen/stirlingoverzicht_frameset.htm

John


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 15, 2015)

You need the book about Stirling engine manual by James G. Rizzo. There is the plan of strong and fast stirling engine in the book. I think it is in the volume II there was the plan of a rombic stirling engine who is well made to be strong and fast.


----------

